# Don't bombard Uber CS with requests



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.

Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.

So let's make sure that when we submit things to customer service they are truly legitimate and not frivolous. Otherwise we are wasting Uber's time. Some of you have a "screw Uber" mentality but the fact of the matter is if they're not profitable, eventually we won't be able to use the service anymore to make money.... Just like with any employer or business partner.

In all honesty I have only had one or two issues that required multiple back and forth with Uber customer service. For the most part they seem to address my occasional issues satisfactorily. Then again I don't work bar time so maybe there are way more issues in that scenario.

I'm not trying to hate on or be critical of the driver community, just trying to point something out as a reminder.

And yes I realize Uber profit problems have more to do with pipe dream projects then customer service costs. But it all adds up when calculating operating profits.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I was under the impression no human read the request until you submitted the request at least 3 times.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I was under the impression no human read the request until you submitted the request at least 3 times.


I suppose it's possible but they've resolved several of my issues on the first try. I find it implausible that there could be an algorithm sophisticated enough to fully understand my issue especially in the verbose way that I write LOL.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

that's all well and good but for two things

When they owe me money it takes 6 or 8 tries before I get a sentient human too give me what I deserve. 
I would not cry if uber went under. I send them as many emails as possible and flame them in surveys to let them know that they are thieves and encourage them to change their ways.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I too think no human sees the email at least the first few times. If they are seeing them, they come close to being illiterate. I get nonsense replies that have absolutely nothing to do with my request. Believe me, I only email Uber if I absolutely have to. Once it took (no exaggeration) over 50 emails just to get a vehicle registration update accepted. They kept saying the car was not valid even though it was driven for Uber by my spouse for over a year and still met all requirements.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


I have a lot to say about this but I'm on break at work and it's about to end. All I'm saying at the moment is Uber created this. Uber made the bed and is all upset when they have to sleep in it. Email after email and not addressing issues is why they get bombarded.

I can't say I feel bad. Let me quote Travis, we are all responsible for our own choices


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes, impo, the first 2 or 3 messages usually just get a canned auto response anyway.

My second and third responses are often, "No, this did not help me. May i please speak with an actual human who understands English"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Yes, impo, the first 2 or 3 messages usually just get a canned auto response anyway.


Today I had customer service adjust a fare down from Uber XL to Uber X because I agreed to it with the account holder since my Uber XL car Can Only Hold 5 passengers, there were 6 pax, and she didn't sound like she wanted to wait for another XL so she ordered another UberX in addition to me. Customer service got it right on the first try.

Is it possible that they are categorizing drivers based on rating or whether or not they are perceived as "troublemakers"? And the "low maintenance" drivers actually get a human being while the "high maintenance" drivers get an automated cheap response? Again I am not being critical or pointing fingers because a lot of you probably run into way more issues than I do due to the hours you drive.

For example I got invited to an Uber picnic a couple of months ago. When I went on to the Madison City forum to talk about it I found out that another Madison driver did not get invited.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Today I had customer service adjust a fare down from Uber XL to Uber X because I agreed to it with the account holder since my Uber XL car Can Only Hold 5 passengers, there were 6 pax, and she didn't sound like she wanted to wait for another XL so she ordered another UberX in addition to me. Customer service got it right on the first try.
> 
> Is it possible that they are categorizing drivers based on rating or whether or not they are perceived as "troublemakers"? And the "low maintenance" drivers actually get a human being while the "high maintenance" drivers get an automated cheap response? Again I am not being critical or pointing fingers because a lot of you probably run into way more issues than I do due to the hours you drive.
> 
> For example I got invited to an Uber picnic a couple of months ago. When I went on to the Madison City forum to talk about it I found out that another Madison driver did not get invited.


Umm, .... no. It's the same crap csrs, they never have a problem helping you take less money.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Umm, .... no. It's the same crap csrs, they never have a problem helping you take less money.


But you said it was a bot for 6 or 8 tries. Now you are saying it's a CSR. I'm so confused...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> But you said it was a bot for 6 or 8 tries. Now you are saying it's a CSR. I'm so confused...


Sorry if I was not clear, I never said anything about bots. I said sentient human as opposed to the first line of idiots who look for key words and copy and paste a response.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to your exp in the field of What you call customer service or what uber has labeled as driver support?
After reading your post, I'm hoping your simply an uber shill. And if you are a legit driver then you are woefully not grasping reality.
First let me point out that there are two groups of support with uber. One for pax, and the latter for drivers. And driver support is purposely set up to frustrate drivers requesting an action. There is no profit in that dept vs pax support which is simply customer retention and adds to the bottom line. Ask yourself this, if corporate policy makers had to go through drivers support to resolve issues how long would they put up with that pile of BS.
As I said about being a uber shill then you are young and naive to come around here selling that pile and if your legit then your Ubers ideal independent contractor.
Peace Out Bi-atch


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

Well if my issue is properly resolved the first try then I wouldn't have to continue with follow on messages. Duh. 

On average it seems to take about 3 for them to even understand the problem. That's not my fault now is it?

And if that wasn't enough, each reply goes to a different support rep. I've never seen anything this bad. I had a bonus that wasn't paid. Each rep continued to check the wrong dates despite me saying it over and over and over.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> I'm curious as to your exp in the field of What you call customer service or what uber has labeled as driver support?
> After reading your post, I'm hoping your simply an uber shill. And if you are a legit driver then you are woefully not grasping reality.
> First let me point out that there are two groups of support with uber. One for pax, and the latter for drivers. And driver support is purposely set up to frustrate drivers requesting an action. There is no profit in that dept vs pax support which is simply customer retention and adds to the bottom line. Ask yourself this, if corporate policy makers had to go through drivers support to resolve issues how long would they put up with that pile of BS.
> As I said about being a uber shill then you are young and naive to come around here selling that pile and if your legit then your Ubers ideal independent contractor.
> Peace Out Bi-atch


You rip on me and then say peace out? Non sequitur.

I am a driver, not a "shill", I just don't seem to have as many problems with Support as most people do and I'm not sure why. From what I can tell most people are using support only when necessary but there are some who seem to take their frustrations out on the CSR's and complain unnecessarily.

If you want to talk about reality, we can compare estimated net worth and gross annual income and see which one of us has a better "grasp" on life in general. Or you can continue believing that successful people have negative attitudes. Your choice tough guy.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


There customer service is atrocious.


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> From what I can tell most people are using support only when necessary but there are some who seem to take their frustrations out on the CSR's and complain unnecessarily.
> 
> If you want to talk about reality,


The only way to "tell" such a thing would be to read peoples support tickets. But that can't be so because you say you're not a shill.

Now if you're not a shill, and have no idea about the nature of their communication with support, then how can you make these claims about what "some" people are doing? Doesn't sound like your opinion was based in reality to me.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Based on my observations reading this forum for several months. Stop being so paranoid.

Actually you know what? I am a shill. I am spying on all of you. I am going to report anyone who says anything negative to the Uber Deactivation Team and get rid of the non yes men. Muhahahhaha! Man am I getting rich at this gig.


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Based on my observations reading this forum for several months. Stop being so paranoid.


So paranoia is calling out your unfounded opinions about other peoples private CS communications?

I never said you were a shill. But you sound overtly paranoid about it. Maybe it's true.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Imonous said:


> So paranoia is calling out your unfounded opinions about other peoples private CS communications?
> 
> I never said you were a shill. But you sound overtly paranoid about it. Maybe it's true.


Dear Imonous,

Your account has been temporarily suspended pending an internal investigation. Please do not attempt to log in to the Uber Driver app or your phone may spontaneously explode.

Sincerely,
The Uber Deactivation Team

(***Collects $100***)


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Dear Imonous,
> 
> Your account has been temporarily suspended pending an internal investigation. Please do not attempt to log in to the Uber Driver app or your phone may spontaneously explode.
> 
> ...


Other than being lame, I see that you chose to skip all of my points about your assumptions. As a future moderator, I now open this thread for trolling.

Sincerely,
The guy that could care less about your job at uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I guess I'm just anti-complaining. I've never seen, nor wanted to emulate, a successful manager who was a complainer. Then again a lot of Uber drivers seem to be completely ignorant of the concept of working in a corporate setting where advancement is possible...so I'm expecting too much, and probably never should have started this thread.

Keep complaining and wonder why you're still making $30k in 2025. Go ahead. Just don't expect me to subsidize you.

And NO, I am not an Uber employee. Just a "partner" who sees Uber for what it is -- a side hustle and nothing more.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I have no idea if driver issues go to the same same set of people that pax go to. I DO know that with driver issues, it is the norm that I have to go through 3 or 4 exchanges before I get any sense that they even understand my issue, and a couple more before they adequately address them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Fair enough

Hey have I seen you in the MSN cell phone lot?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, these days i get much better service going into the local office. Don't know if the answers are more correct, but they clearly understand the question and their answers are coherent.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I can't make it to the Greenlight Hub...hours are like 10-5. I just want to get a new trade dress sticker because I peel mine off and stick it back on about once a day, and it's pretty dog-eared. Maybe I can order a 10-pack online or something.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Hey have I seen you in the MSN cell phone lot?


Dunno. Im in a silver mazda3. You?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gray Mazda5. I usually have 8"x8" magnetic signs on the sides and wear a collared shirt, and I like to do laps walking around my car to get my steps in at the airport. Lol.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Not ringing a bell, but ill keep an eye out.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I've been driving about 3 months now, avg about 20-25 hours/week. I was initially skeptical about the quality of driver's support from Uber, due to the negative vibe throughout this forum. It took about 6 weeks of driving before I had an issue for which I needed to request help from support. They mistakenly took me offline for expired documents, that were NOT expired. I submitted a case, and was back online in an hour with no back and forth messages needed. They screwed up, and fixed it quickly.

Next issue a few weeks later, a rider cancelled accidentally as they were exiting my car. Fare details stated *Driver*_* Paid Zero dollars*_. Nice. Submitted a case to get paid for the trip (maybe $4), and it took 2 or 3 replies back and forth, but in less than a day they paid me *$16.04 *for the trip. Okaaaay....

Few weeks later I experience an app freeze-up, and 9 miles in the middle of a 13 mile, 43 minute trip _didn't get recorded by Uber_. They pay me for only 4 miles, but DID pay the 43 minutes accurately. Since when does it take 43 min to drive a 4 mile trip??? Not here in AZ. I went back and forth with support for 2-3 days, at least a dozen responses from both sides (and yes, a different support person replied every time) before I finally gave up. This one support case totally vindicated all of the negative comments on this forum regarding Uber support for drivers, it's a real joke.

*To the OP, you are way off base in suggesting drivers should lay off Uber support.* I also only drive day hours, which here in the East Valley means I rarely have any issues with pax, so I don't have a LOT of interaction with support, but the interactions I've had clearly show how incompetent they are. The reasons for their incompetence are NOT our problem, they are simply an obstacle to getting what is rightfully ours. When we have legit complaints (I'd bet 99% are), we have every right to pursue those complaints as aggressively as we need to, or are willing to.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Today I had customer service adjust a fare down from Uber XL to Uber X because I agreed to it with the account holder since my Uber XL car Can Only Hold 5 passengers, there were 6 pax, and she didn't sound like she wanted to wait for another XL so she ordered another UberX in addition to me. Customer service got it right on the first try.
> 
> Is it possible that they are categorizing drivers based on rating or whether or not they are perceived as "troublemakers"? And the "low maintenance" drivers actually get a human being while the "high maintenance" drivers get an automated cheap response? Again I am not being critical or pointing fingers because a lot of you probably run into way more issues than I do due to the hours you drive.
> 
> For example I got invited to an Uber picnic a couple of months ago. When I went on to the Madison City forum to talk about it I found out that another Madison driver did not get invited.


You must be a "gold" or "platinum" member with preferred benefits. How was the uber picnic?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> From what I can tell most people are using support only when necessary but there are some who seem to take their frustrations out on the CSR's and complain unnecessarily.


I just need someone to listen to my issues while I lactate.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I guess I'm just anti-complaining. I've never seen, nor wanted to emulate, a successful manager who was a complainer. Then again a lot of Uber drivers seem to be completely ignorant of the concept of working in a corporate setting where advancement is possible...so I'm expecting too much, and probably never should have started this thread.
> 
> Keep complaining and wonder why you're still making $30k in 2025. Go ahead. Just don't expect me to subsidize you.
> 
> And NO, I am not an Uber employee. Just a "partner" who sees Uber for what it is -- a side hustle and nothing more.


This is not meant to be personally aimed at you but this general way of thinking. I would never accuse you of working ng for Uber that is silly. But I do think this mentality is the problem. I am very successful outside if Uber in a "corporate environment". Seeking improvements in Uber and working conditions isn't always complaining and it's our tight to express that frustration. If you believe that you'll make more money by not complaining as you say above then you need to look around you at what's really going on in this country and especially with Uber.

Now whining for whining sake I agree. But some posters like to troll or just vent or blow off steam and I'm fine with that. It isn't like this forum is the water cooler where the boss might hear you lol. This is 2017 lol. I will be successful and my career and my side gig and damn well complain if I want if what I see around me is wrong.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I guess I'm just anti-complaining. I've never seen, nor wanted to emulate, a successful manager who was a complainer. Then again a lot of Uber drivers seem to be completely ignorant of the concept of working in a corporate setting where advancement is possible...so I'm expecting too much, and probably never should have started this thread.
> 
> Keep complaining and wonder why you're still making $30k in 2025. Go ahead. Just don't expect me to subsidize you.
> 
> And NO, I am not an Uber employee. Just a "partner" who sees Uber for what it is -- a side hustle and nothing more.


And NO, I am not an Uber employee. Just a "partner" who sees Uber for what it is -- a side hustle and nothing more.

Please forgive me, but uber is "NOT" your partner.
Please take a moment and google partner before responding and if your able too come back and make a legitimate argument then please do,
It is my opinion that one day business schools when discussing ethics, uber will be used as an example of how a slippery slope evolves into a mud slide.
Even labeling drivers as independent contractors has holes in its title.
Look your entitled to your observation but you had every opportunity to digest your point of view before hitting reply.
I don't disagree with you as a person but merely disagree with your take or definition of "cs".


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

If I request advice about penis enlargement, will the bots send me useful spam ?

C'mon, there's real people replying to our requests, but they are likely instructed to copy/paste general info.

If not, when you're bored then why not copy/paste spam into the Uber messaging support system to ask for their kind regards to wire 10,000 pesos on behalf of your great uncle Ubuntu Altavista?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah, they're not bots. Sure.



MadTownUberD said:


> I suppose it's possible but they've resolved several of my issues on the first try. I find it implausible that there could be an algorithm sophisticated enough to fully understand my issue especially in the verbose way that I write LOL.


U don't know enuff about modern technology. U can submit yr writing and be told yr Myers-Briggs personality type. It got mine right.
Applymagicsauce.com


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


are you serious with this nonsense? i will now up my uber cs messages, thanks!


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


That's like telling a moron not to go to a BLM rally.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Featured thread? ROFL! Must be a slow day at the UP editing room.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Computers De-humanize. 

We get what Uber pays for.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

dennis09 said:


> Well if my issue is properly resolved the first try then I wouldn't have to continue with follow on messages. Duh.
> 
> On average it seems to take about 3 for them to even understand the problem. That's not my fault now is it?
> 
> And if that wasn't enough, each reply goes to a different support rep. I've never seen anything this bad. I had a bonus that wasn't paid. Each rep continued to check the wrong dates despite me saying it over and over and over.


It is planned confusion. Lets bounce them around to different reps so hopefully next time they will say F it and not even try.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> For example I got invited to an Uber picnic a couple of months ago.


I'll take "Events I Would Only Attend At Gunpoint" for 200, Alex.


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

Well I have the opposite experience with Customer Service with XL upgrade. 5 passengers and they ordered uber X trying to overload I thought it would be a quick fix thru the app like before but NO!!....They mention that upgrade to XL would be lower then "their Dynamic Pricing of UberX" (when I did the math myself that is a lie) Has been endless getting any help from email even twitter support. With Video Proof and my own calculations. I need to take a few hours out of my time and go to a hub to get this resolved.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


If CS could resolve issues in a single response then fine. The CS don't even bother reading the driver submitted messages. They skim. I often receive responses that have nothing to do with my question. Having said that, I'll gladly message support whenever I want for whatever reason. That's why they are there. I don't understand the point of your post.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


somebody works for uber...


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Millio007 said:


> Well I have the opposite experience with Customer Service with XL upgrade. 5 passengers and they ordered uber X trying to overload I thought it would be a quick fix thru the app like before but NO!!....They mention that upgrade to XL would be lower then "their Dynamic Pricing of UberX" (when I did the math myself that is a lie) Has been endless getting any help from email even twitter support. With Video Proof and my own calculations. I need to take a few hours out of my time and go to a hub to get this resolved.


They are idiots when it comes to upgrading fares to XL. They've tried to underpay me several times claiming to be using "estimates". There's no freaking need to estimate when the trip data has actual time and distance traveled. All they need to do is recalculate trip details using XL rates and pay the difference.

I think they should have a feature where the driver pushes a button to upgrade the ride at the beginning of the trip, with a request to the pax to consent to the upgrade before starting the trip. The driver fare would then be calculated at XL rates, and the pax would receive a new upfront quote. If pax don't agree then they can get out. It can be done, since pax receive new quotes when they add stops or change destinations.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You really think Uber will pay drivers more if we don't bother customer support? Really?.... no, really? 

Lol...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jagent said:


> You really think Uber will pay drivers more if we don't bother customer support? Really?.... no, really?
> 
> Lol...


No, they will not pay more but perhaps CS will have more time to answer concerns with more thought than just a canned reply.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, they will not pay more but perhaps CS will have more time to answer concerns with more thought than just a canned reply.


That could be... Maybe they'd even use Google translator in an attempt to compose a legible reply?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> that's all well and good but for two things
> 
> When they owe me money it takes 6 or 8 tries before I get a sentient human too give me what I deserve.
> I would not cry if uber went under. I send them as many emails as possible and flame them in surveys to let them know that they are thieves and encourage them to change their ways.


I signed in just to like this


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


RESOLVED !



MadTownUberD said:


> Based on my observations reading this forum for several months. Stop being so paranoid.
> 
> Actually you know what? I am a shill. I am spying on all of you. I am going to report anyone who says anything negative to the Uber Deactivation Team and get rid of the non yes men. Muhahahhaha! Man am I getting rich at this gig.





MadTownUberD said:


> I suppose it's possible but they've resolved several of my issues on the first try. I find it implausible that there could be an algorithm sophisticated enough to fully understand my issue especially in the verbose way that I write LOL.


The World is Flat !

You will Drive off the Edge of it !


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, they will not pay more but perhaps CS will have more time to answer concerns with more thought than just a canned reply.


It's not that they don't have the time, it's that they don't have the ability. They are outsourced to a third world country and are paid like $2 an hour, and are incapable of handling complex issues that require actual reading comprehension and critical thinking. It's no joke that it takes several tries to get a coherent response for simple issues sometimes.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jagent said:


> You really think Uber will pay drivers more if we don't bother customer support? Really?.... no, really?
> 
> Lol...


That's not what I said...I said that drivers should be interesting in keeping Uber's costs down.

Drivers are paid the going rate for drivers, as defined by the TNC market. If Uber raised rates, there would be more drivers and slightly fewer trip requests, and you would still net approximately the same hourly wage because you would get fewer pings per hour.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> That's not what I said...I said that drivers should be interesting in keeping Uber's costs down.
> 
> Drivers are paid the going rate for drivers, as defined by the TNC market. If Uber raised rates, there would be more drivers and slightly fewer trip requests, and you would still net approximately the same hourly wage because you would get fewer pings per hour.


The going rate? You act like if they didnt set the market for rates by continual lowering of them. Lyft, Juno, and others set rates based on what Uber does.

Fewer pings are okay if the money higher and costs are lower, up to a certain extent of course. Competing for higher fares are better than competing for pool.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> It's not that they don't have the time, it's that they don't have the ability. They are outsourced to a third world country and are paid like $2 an hour, and are incapable of handling complex issues that require actual reading comprehension and critical thinking. It's no joke that it takes several tries to get a coherent response for simple issues sometimes.


Thats very ethnocentric, there was bad CS before it was sent to a place that was more competitive.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Thats very ethnocentric, there was bad CS before it was sent to a place that was more competitive.


When I first started 1 1/2 years ago you were able to live chat with someone located in the States, who could at least respond without cut and paste replies and made sense. I still fought for bonuses and such, but they at least understood the problem. Afterward the quality began to deteriorate.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Thats very ethnocentric, there was bad CS before it was sent to a place that was more competitive.


Ethnocentric? Ok. If you say so. I say it's an idiotic way for a corporation to save money. It makes about as much sense as would hiring you and I to handle CS for a bunch of customers that speak Swahili, just because they could get us cheap. Check out the thread full of Uber rider complaints. 80% are about the useless CS replies to issues. But I guess all of those people are ethnocentric.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Ethnocentric? Ok. If you say so. I say it's an idiotic way for a corporation to save money. It makes about as much sense as would hiring you and I to handle CS for a bunch of customers that speak Swahili, just because they could get us cheap. Check out the thread full of Uber rider complaints. 80% are about the useless CS replies to issues. But I guess all of those people are ethnocentric.


CS was no better before when it was here, Uber just does not care about CS. I have never had a hard time communicating with anyone once they stop using the canned responses. They know how to speak and read english better than many who live here I would bet.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

In all fairness the same CSRs seem better at handling live phone conversations once you get past their accents. It's the same difficulties but you get them resolved faster since you can verbally explain instead of going back and forth with messages.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> CS was no better before when it was here, Uber just does not care about CS. I have never had a hard time communicating with anyone once they stop using the canned responses. They know how to speak and read english better than many who live here I would bet.


You would bet? I wouldn't bet on that. I do agree that Uber doesn't care about CS. That's one reason why they're losing money. Everyone hates Uber. Meanwhile, Kalanick's estimated worth is $6 billion, they've wasted another billion in self driving cars and flying taxis, no telling how high the salaries were on all the execs who quit....

... but, I'll be sure to save them a dollar by not contacting CS. 

This entire thread is silly.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


Hey you know what? We didn't tell them to start their shitty company. If they want to play taxi, THEY NEED TO HAVE DISPATCH of some kind.

If they aren't making money, that is THEIR FAULT. Not my problem, but my problem IS THEIR PROBLEM.

They are doing it to themselves... It is their business not mine.

If you blame too many drivers for clogging the system, then they either need to upgrade the system, or get rid of drivers.

They have ads on TV begging for more drivers....they have money for TV ad's, then they have money for US based call centers.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

at .6480/mile, they should all be in jail!


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


Wasting uber's time? Aw that's terrible. I apologise deeply to a soulless, billions of dollars losing arm of the nsa. How do they have time to spy on millions of riders and drivers?



Imonous said:


> Other than being lame, I see that you chose to skip all of my points about your assumptions. As a future moderator, I now open this thread for trolling.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The guy that could care less about your job at uber.


Feel your power and moderate with extreme prejudice.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


No. 
I have MULTIPLE issues every full shift I work. Maybe fixing the problems will be more profitable than having to keep causing people to need assistance. Get it right the first time more often and their CS costs will DRAMATICALLY lower.

I bet you also think "if you just comply you will never be brutalized by a cop" too.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Bombard them as often as possible. The more you bombard them the more uber loses money


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I am starting to really think that one's experience with Uber depends HEAVILY on the geographical market they are driving/riding in. You New Yorkers just seem so miserable!


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


I agree with your statement. But there is a big difference in earnings beatvin this two position. If we do not complain Uber management will assume that Uber has excellent business relationship with drivers. So, customar service people are some
Kind of collaterals.Keep on pressing them and Uber must do positive thinks for drivers.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


Tonight I picked up a passenger who was going to a gentlemen's club. The address in Uber's database for this particular club was wrong (the real address is over 2 miles away on a different street). I reported the error to Uber so they could fix it on their end.

The response I got was that "the best practice is to always verbally confirm the destination with the passenger" and that "I am welcome to use Google Maps or any other navigation app compatible with my phone."

I wouldn't have to keep emailing them if they demonstrated the most basic of reading comprehension skills.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> that's all well and good but for two things
> 
> When they owe me money it takes 6 or 8 tries before I get a sentient human too give me what I deserve.
> I would not cry if uber went under. I send them as many emails as possible and flame them in surveys to let them know that they are thieves and encourage them to change their ways.


Curious to know if you believe you're receiving less pings lately? If so, do you think your criticisms have anything to do with it. Tx


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Doowop said:


> Curious to know if you believe you're receiving less pings lately? If so, do you think your criticisms have anything to do with it. Tx


This is exactly what I'm talking about.

If I recall correctly, credit card companies etc. rate customers (gold, silver, bronze) based on their degree of "maintenance" when they call in to the support line. The least "annoying" customers, who have the easiest to resolve issues, will go to the front of the line for the "next available representative".

Sometimes you have to pick your battles. It may be worth sending 3 emails about $10, but is it worth sending 6 emails about $1?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Today I had customer service adjust a fare down from Uber XL to Uber X because I agreed to it with the account holder since my Uber XL car Can Only Hold 5 passengers, there were 6 pax, and she didn't sound like she wanted to wait for another XL so she ordered another UberX in addition to me. Customer service got it right on the first try.
> 
> Is it possible that they are categorizing drivers based on rating or whether or not they are perceived as "troublemakers"? And the "low maintenance" drivers actually get a human being while the "high maintenance" drivers get an automated cheap response? Again I am not being critical or pointing fingers because a lot of you probably run into way more issues than I do due to the hours you drive.
> 
> For example I got invited to an Uber picnic a couple of months ago. When I went on to the Madison City forum to talk about it I found out that another Madison driver did not get invited.


Customer service didn't handle her request



MadTownUberD said:


> You rip on me and then say peace out? Non sequitur.
> 
> I am a driver, not a "shill", I just don't seem to have as many problems with Support as most people do and I'm not sure why. From what I can tell most people are using support only when necessary but there are some who seem to take their frustrations out on the CSR's and complain unnecessarily.
> 
> If you want to talk about reality, we can compare estimated net worth and gross annual income and see which one of us has a better "grasp" on life in general. Or you can continue believing that successful people have negative attitudes. Your choice tough guy.


The wealthy commit spice at twice the rate of the poor. Sad that you think money denotes success.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Today I had customer service adjust a fare down from Uber XL to Uber X because I agreed to it with the account holder since my Uber XL car Can Only Hold 5 passengers, there were 6 pax, and she didn't sound like she wanted to wait for another XL so she ordered another UberX in addition to me. Customer service got it right on the first try.
> 
> Is it possible that they are categorizing drivers based on rating or whether or not they are perceived as "troublemakers"? And the "low maintenance" drivers actually get a human being while the "high maintenance" drivers get an automated cheap response? Again I am not being critical or pointing fingers because a lot of you probably run into way more issues than I do due to the hours you drive.
> 
> For example I got invited to an Uber picnic a couple of months ago. When I went on to the Madison City forum to talk about it I found out that another Madison driver did not get invited.


??? NVM if this guy is an idiot or a shill am I the only one that noticed that he has no right to be UberXL?

Maybe it's different in cheese city but in Atlanta you need 6 available seats and seat belts to drive XL.

OP said he drives a Mazda5 and all Mazda5s sold in the US have 1 driver and 5 additional seats. That's 1 less than the minimum required for XL.

MadTownUberD if Uber CS was worth anything you would not have been able to do XL to begin with. Or at the very least the CSR that downgraded your fare would have downgraded your class as well.

Oh well maybe your market is the exception to the rule. Uber on


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

john2g1 said:


> ??? NVM if this guy is an idiot or a shill am I the only one that noticed that he has no right to be UberXL?
> 
> Maybe it's different in cheese city but in Atlanta you need 6 available seats and seat belts to drive XL.
> 
> ...


Many XL pax have less than 6 in their party....often just airport pickups with one or two people and lots of luggage. I screen parties of 6 immediately after I accept the ping so that no one's time is wasted.

Uber was the one that originally classified my car as XL. I'm going to take the fare advantage.

I assure you I am not an idiot Sir. Prepare to be outclassed if you want to test me.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about.
> 
> If I recall correctly, credit card companies etc. rate customers (gold, silver, bronze) based on their degree of "maintenance" when they call in to the support line. The least "annoying" customers, who have the easiest to resolve issues, will go to the front of the line for the "next available representative".
> 
> Sometimes you have to pick your battles. It may be worth sending 3 emails about $10, but is it worth sending 6 emails about $1?


Interesting

This may explain my cc level of care despite my spending (compared to other clients they have).

I don't spend a lot of money, but everything I can charge I run through them.

Anytime I call in I always get a rep pretty quick and the service is excellent (despite what I read on forums).

I actually don't even have to ask to have things overnighted, it's always volunteerly given.

I'm also the kind of person that hates calling in at all costs. I never go into the bank. And I almost always research for an answer before having to use human contact.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I assure you I am not an idiot Sir. Prepare to be outclassed if you want to test me.


Uhh huh how about we check my quote...


john2g1 said:


> ??? NVM if this guy is an idiot or a shill am I the only one that noticed that he has no right to be UberXL?


Yeah I said NVM if this guy is an idiot... As in other posters (not me) are asking the wrong questions or making the wrong comments.

Other posters think that you're an idiot or a shill. My statement is that they should focus on your invalid vehicle.

Idiot or not you just grasped the nuances of American English with the same accuracy as an Uber CSR.

Uber misclassified you? yeah that's my point they screwed up from day one with you.

Many of my UberSELECT customers are only 1 passenger but I can't drive a 4 seat Mercedes CLS 500 because I need a total of 5 seats.

What happens most of the time with Uber is irrelevant. It's the crazy situations we need CSR to correct that causes them to get spammed.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

john2g1 said:


> Uhh huh how about we check my quote...
> 
> Yeah I said NVM if this guy is an idiot... As in other posters (not me) are asking the wrong questions or making the wrong comments.
> 
> ...


Stop calling me names. What's your highest level of education?


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Stop calling me names. What's your highest level of education?


I pray that you are trolling...

Enjoy your last meal from me.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Notice how no one wants to answer my direct challenges. Weak.


----------



## Five Star (Feb 1, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


Friend.. I don't know how to tell you this, but... THERE's NO ONE LISTENING TO YOU (US) OUT THERE.
UBER DOESN'T CARE ABOUT YOU OR ANY OF OUR FELLOW DRIVERS.

Check out this thread, it tells you everything you beed to know about Uber's "support"

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bet-against-uber-support-easy-easy-money.182785/


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Complain about every single thing that bothers you doing uber, in the spirit of uber more complaints mean more jobs for CSRS that need work! PLEASE complain about everything you don't like, or nothing will change!


MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


What do you mean "IF they're not profitable?"

Frivolous? Like the time they took away a $110 trip and sent me instructions about how to reinstall the app when I complained?

They hire actual human beings? Who knew?


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

No...these are obviously living, thinking, feeling people and they should be respected...lol


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I am really, truly, coming to loathe these "customer service" **********. Of course, we are not the "customers" so perhaps it is a given that we are the ones shit upon... but really ... it seems that they go above and beyond to be stupid.

Personal case in point: I got an e-mail from Uber a week ago claiming that they had been notified by one of my passengers that he had paid cash, yet still got billed for the ride. I told the Uber rep, that yes, just once in the prior 12 months, when a woman was ready to give birth, I let her husband pay me in cash to bring them to the local hospital E.R.. The sum involved was $10. I actually thought that in terms of "PR" I was dong a good thing...Uber says that they investigated and confirmed the fact that I did take cash for a ride in a cash - less state like Connecticut - and they docked my pay $3.25....

Wait! Where the **** did the $3.25 come from? Obviously some-one is a lying piece of fecal matter and should be stripped from the right of using Uber.... but that ain't me!

I could go on, but I would rather cook supper and drink while at it...


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I am starting to really think that one's experience with Uber depends HEAVILY on the geographical market they are driving/riding in. You New Yorkers just seem so miserable!


Or maybe New Yorkers have a lower tolerance for B.S. and being screwed over?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


Last year Uber spent 72 billion dollars on Advertising and only 2 billion dollars on paying the drivers. I'll bet they have spent only a few million dollars on support. And what is their advertisement for? It is advertising to invite even more Uber drivers to jump in to bring our rates down even further. They deserve every ounce of contempt they receive from everyone here.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I can't make it to the Greenlight Hub...hours are like 10-5. I just want to get a new trade dress sticker because I peel mine off and stick it back on about once a day, and it's pretty dog-eared. Maybe I can order a 10-pack online or something.


I punched holes on the bottom and top in the ones they give out and attached some cheapo suction cups to them.


----------



## MI9 (Jul 23, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


----------



## MI9 (Jul 23, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Last year Uber spent 72 billion dollars on Advertising and only 2 billion dollars on paying the drivers. I'll bet they have spent only a few million dollars on support. And what is their advertisement for? It is advertising to invite even more Uber drivers to jump in to bring our rates down even further. They deserve every ounce of contempt they receive from everyone here.





MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...





MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


HOW RUDE , OFFENSIVE AND IGNORANT OF YOU TO SAY THAT PEOPLE THAT ENGLISH IS NOT THEIR FIRST LANGUAGE OFFER BAD SERVICE!!!! REALLY ! What world are you living!?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MI9 said:


> HOW RUDE , OFFENSIVE AND IGNORANT OF YOU TO SAY THAT PEOPLE THAT ENGLISH IS NOT THEIR FIRST LANGUAGE OFFER BAD SERVICE!!!! REALLY ! What world are you living!?


Nice straw man dude. I didn't say they offered bad service, I implied there may be a language barrier. Ask anyone on UP for examples of how the obviously foreign CSR's didn't completely understand an issue the first time...you'll get plenty of material to work with.

And I'm the one actually defending them against the sort of abusive correspondence that frustrated drivers hit them with, whether the drivers are right or wrong. The CSR's are just low level workers, like we drivers are, so I am asking fellow drivers to have patience and compassion with them.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I have a lot to say about this but I'm on break at work and it's about to end. All I'm saying at the moment is Uber created this. Uber made the bed and is all upset when they have to sleep in it. Email after email and not addressing issues is why they get bombarded.
> 
> I can't say I feel bad. Let me quote Travis, we are all responsible for our own choices


Here's what I want to know. Where's @Grahamcracker??!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If you don't think they they D/A people for excessive complaining to Uber support.........I suggest you revisit your opinion.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

In the six months that I’ve been driving I’ve called Uber maybe 12 or 15 times max. And Uber is taking 40% of the money for my rides. We’re talking thousands of dollars for phone calls that last five or 10 minutes. With all due respect, give me a break. Boo-hoo for Uber. If they’re losing money it’s their own damn fault. eBay operates a similar system, where they connect buyers and sellers. But they only take 10%. Their tech support is much better, and their rating system blows Uber’s rating system away. No sympathy here for Uber. I don’t know what they’re doing with all the money. Maybe they’re spending it on driverless car technology, or maybe it’s going in the CEOs pockets, or maybe they simply just don’t know what they’re doing. But spare me the big sob story for Uber. That’s just more than I can handle. I know a lot of the drivers just avoid calling Uber because it’s an excruciating experience. It’s not worth fighting over a few dollars. It’s just that much more for Uber and that much less for us. Unbelievable, give me a break


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> In the six months that I've been driving I've called Uber maybe 12 or 15 times max. And Uber is taking 40% of the money for my rides. We're talking thousands of dollars for phone calls that last five or 10 minutes. With all due respect, give me a break. Boo-hoo for Uber. If they're losing money it's their own damn fault. eBay operates a similar system, where they connect buyers and sellers. But they only take 10%. Their tech support is much better, and their rating system blows Uber's rating system away. No sympathy here for Uber. I don't know what they're doing with all the money. Maybe they're spending it on driverless car technology, or maybe it's going in the CEOs pockets, or maybe they simply just don't know what they're doing. But spare me the big sob story for Uber. That's just more than I can handle. I know a lot of the drivers just avoid calling Uber because it's an excruciating experience. It's not worth fighting over a few dollars. It's just that much more for Uber and that much less for us. Unbelievable, give me a break


Thanks for contributing to a thread started by me two years ago. ? a lot has changed in the past two years for me. Including recently buying stock in the company!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In 3800 trips I've called maybe three times that I remember. None were fare related.

YMMV


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I shouldn't have to send ten requests to get toll reimbursement. CS is broken and Uber doesn't care. They just want you to give up and take the loss. EF em.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Gotta laugh when you start reading a thread and realize it is from two years ago! How does that actually happen that someone was looking so deep they found a thread this old?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Gotta laugh when you start reading a thread and realize it is from two years ago! How does that actually happen that someone was looking so deep they found a thread this old?


It's my fault ultimately. There was a similar thread in which I mentioned this one. Someone mentioned he was interested so I PM'd him the link.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Goes to show how long CS was bad.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of people on here complaining about how bad Uber customer service is. Yes they hire a lot of inexpensive employees who are often not native English speakers, but let's think about it for what it is.
> 
> Every time you submit a request, issue, or complaint to customer service it is likely that at some point a human being has to at least review the response. That human being gets paid just like we do.
> 
> ...


Unsatisfied work force will be angry all the time. There is non person, driver, satisfied with Uber or Lyft. Why, because U/L are the worst companies that appeared on US market in last 50 years. The question is: How in the country like ours USA, somebody can operate businesses,like U/L,not complying with any Rule of Law.


----------

